# Dating scan - is 9 weeks too early?



## KELLYO (Oct 24, 2007)

Hello

I hope you can advise me (if ive posted in the wrong place please move me)

My midwife has advised me i have my dating scan next wednesday when i will be 9 weeks, is this a little early. 

The only reason i ask this is because ive ad 2 scans so far from my clinic the last being today and my consultant is struggling to get accurate measurements (as they change everytime) as he says the baby has implanted high up in my uterus and without prodding at me a bit too much (which he really didnt want to do) as its an internal scan. He cant get a clear picture for measuring. He assures me im not to worry as there is very clear growth week on week and a nice strong heart beat.


Thanks

Kelly x x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

As long as they can get a clear picture when they do it, 9 weeks is fine.  They say that anytime in the first 12 weeks is the most accurate, as this is when babies grow at the same rate,

all the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## KELLYO (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks for your repky x x


----------

